# Sunset and refliection



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Comments welcome... just curious what everyone thinks....




sunset-1024 by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice shot. I spent 5 minutes staring at it trying to figure out what that line is...mountains in the distance?  Then I reconsidered.  At next glance I thought of an infinity pool overlooking the Pacific? What is it?
If this piece was hanging at a museum, it would definitely stop me for a couple minutes.


----------



## squirrels (Mar 26, 2013)

I like this one, too! :thumbup::thumbup:

It could be the most serene apocalyptic vision I've ever seen.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like a daytime Von Gogh. pretty intense.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Now I feel bad! You are all very kind to make comments like this. There is a reason I put this in just for fun! It a photoshop job... a total fake. I have been home sick for like 5 days... bored stiff. Today was the first day I felt like doing more than an occasional post with lots of napping! So I saw that thread earlier on Abstract Landscapes, and decided to play with that idea. I took one of my Belize sunrise shots that I had never posted here... and cut the sky out, flipped it vertically, set it as a reflection, and then hand painted the horizon in. I tweaked it a little bit.. and then made an abstract of it, and posted it in the Abstract landscape thread. I decided to post this in the Just for Fun area... to see what comments I would get. Thank you... and I wasn't really trying to fool anyone... I apologize!

It came from this shot...




_DSC5125 by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Squirrels :hug::


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 26, 2013)

Where did you shoot that, Belize


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

This was the abstract version...

View attachment 40113


----------



## squirrels (Mar 26, 2013)

You shouldn't feel bad! I'm impressed with your horizon painting skills.  Also Mr. Squirrels and I were there some years ago, and Belize is the best!

ETA: The extra abstracty version is my favorite.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Where did you shoot that, Belize



Yep.. that is one of the shots I got in Belize.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Now I feel bad! You are all very kind to make comments like this. There is a reason I put this in just for fun! It a photoshop job... a total fake. I have been home sick for like 5 days... bored stiff. Today was the first day I felt like doing more than an occasional post with lots of napping! So I saw that thread earlier on Abstract Landscapes, and decided to play with that idea. I took one of my Belize sunrise shots that I had never posted here... and cut the sky out, flipped it vertically, set it as a reflection, and then hand painted the horizon in. I tweaked it a little bit.. and then made an abstract of it, and posted it in the Abstract landscape thread. I decided to post this in the Just for Fun area... to see what comments I would get. Thank you... and I wasn't really trying to fool anyone... I apologize!
> 
> It came from this shot...
> 
> ...



No need for apology. 

Artists use different brushes to make their art. Doesn't make it less art because of the brush you used. The end result is what matters. 

This is a nice image. The creamy pastels complement the glass like reflection well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

squirrels said:


> You shouldn't feel bad! I'm impressed with your horizon painting skills.  Also Mr. Squirrels and I were there some years ago, and Belize is the best!



I agree... it is a wonderful place! What part did you go to?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I feel bad! You are all very kind to make comments like this. There is a reason I put this in just for fun! It a photoshop job... a total fake. I have been home sick for like 5 days... bored stiff. Today was the first day I felt like doing more than an occasional post with lots of napping! So I saw that thread earlier on Abstract Landscapes, and decided to play with that idea. I took one of my Belize sunrise shots that I had never posted here... and cut the sky out, flipped it vertically, set it as a reflection, and then hand painted the horizon in. I tweaked it a little bit.. and then made an abstract of it, and posted it in the Abstract landscape thread. I decided to post this in the Just for Fun area... to see what comments I would get. Thank you... and I wasn't really trying to fool anyone... I apologize!
> ...



Majeed... Thank! I appreciate it!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 26, 2013)

The first would be good on a wall of a waiting room in a doctors office.  I much prefer the original.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> The first would be good on a wall of a waiting room in a doctors office.  I much prefer the original.



Ron, thanks! I never did anything with the original... I thought it was weak compared to some of the other shots I got. I appreciate it!


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish I could have commented here before you spilled the beans; I just now saw this and my first impression was, "That horizon looks totally fake...but I love this image!"       I kept looking at it wondering what in the world you did in post to get it to look that way.   Like a graphic arts poster, or something.    The only photographic part of it is the sky, right side of the frame.

Shoot, with my love of alternative processes, I don't mind stuff like this in the least - I just do most of mine by hand or in a darkroom.   :razz:   

Great job!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

terri said:


> I wish I could have commented here before you spilled the beans; I just now saw this and my first impression was, "That horizon looks totally fake...but I love this image!"       I kept looking at it wondering what in the world you did in post to get it to look that way.   Like a graphic arts poster, or something.    The only photographic part of it is the sky, right side of the frame.
> 
> Shoot, with my love of alternative processes, I don't mind stuff like this in the least - I just do most of mine by hand or in a darkroom.   :razz:
> 
> Great job!



Thanks, Terri... I am still very much a noob when it comes to photoshop! Have a lot to learn!  (I haven't been in a darkroom in about 25 years either... sort of miss it at times! Use to do a lot of E6! How is that for something useless to put on a resume! lol!)


----------



## Mully (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice "fake" Charlie... Good shop job ....you should stay at home more.


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2013)

I_ like_ the fact this image doesn't look too slick, and a moderately trained eye can pick out the "fake" parts.   

Seriously, it looks like a painting.   Maybe one of those happy accidents we photog/artists love?


----------



## squirrels (Mar 26, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't feel bad! I'm impressed with your horizon painting skills.  Also Mr. Squirrels and I were there some years ago, and Belize is the best!
> ...



We stayed at Caves Branch in the jungle and then Blue Tang Inn on Ambergris Caye. Caves branch was a total blast! If we get another chance we'd still go there again and then maybe to one of the smaller cayes.You?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

squirrels said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > squirrels said:
> ...



Nice! We stayed in Placencia the last trip.. it was really nice. Since it is basically split away from the mainland... no skeeters or other pests. Really pretty! We are thinking maybe going to Caye Caulker this year... not sure yet! Would love to go to Ambergris... but gotta watch the budget (and it is pretty touristy!) lol!


----------



## squirrels (Mar 27, 2013)

We really wanted to go there too! Mr Squirrels had his heart set on Placencia, but couldn't make it happen. I forget why, but I do remember those mosquitoes!

If we started a theme thread for these could it live in "photo themes", do you think?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 29, 2013)

squirrels said:


> We really wanted to go there too! Mr Squirrels had his heart set on Placencia, but couldn't make it happen. I forget why, but I do remember those mosquitoes!
> 
> If we started a theme thread for these could it live in "photo themes", do you think?



Yea.. I think a Theme like that might be fun!  lol!


----------

